# Help coding an aortogram!!!!



## crhunt78 (Feb 1, 2012)

During a heart cath, an aortogram was performed because the physician was unable to "cannulate the ramus graft."  I think that I can use code 76000-59.  Does anyone know if this is correct?  I was also looking at  code 93567.....


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 1, 2012)

depending on where in the aorta he is and does he leave the catheter in the aorta?


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 1, 2012)

75600-75625


----------



## crhunt78 (Feb 1, 2012)

jmcpolin said:


> 75600-75625



That's the code I meant to type, 75600-59!  Is that the correct code to use?  The report states, "Next, saphenous vein graft to the distal OM, diagonal and diagonal artery using a standard left bypass diagnostic catheter.  Because I was unable to cannulate the ramus graft, an aortogram was performed in the LAO position..."  I don't know what the LAO position is...


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 1, 2012)

Well if he left the catheter in the aorta 36200 and if he is in the upper part (thoracic) then 75600


----------



## Jess1125 (Feb 1, 2012)

HILLIC said:


> During a heart cath, an aortogram was performed because the physician was unable to "cannulate the ramus graft."  I think that I can use code 76000-59.  Does anyone know if this is correct?  I was also looking at  code 93567.....



I'm not so sure you can bill anything here. If he's doing the aortogram simply because he can't locate a graft then I don't feel that the aortogram is billable. I believe that would be part of the reimbursement for the vein graft studies....

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Feb 1, 2012)

Jess1125 said:


> I'm not so sure you can bill anything here. If he's doing the aortogram simply because he can't locate a graft then I don't feel that the aortogram is billable. I believe that would be part of the reimbursement for the vein graft studies....
> 
> Jessica CPC, CCC



Your right on that one Jess, but the code for supervavular aortogram is 93567, when you are looking at the aortic valve.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Feb 2, 2012)

Jim Pawloski said:


> Your right on that one Jess, but the code for supervavular aortogram is 93567, when you are looking at the aortic valve.
> HTH,
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



I agree with Jess and Jim. This is roadmapping not billable.


----------



## crhunt78 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks so much for your help!!  I'm new to this so am learning as I code...this forum has taught me so much!!


----------

